# There is any FreeBSD chat with is still alive?



## RandomUser (May 13, 2017)

I search IRC channel for FreeBSD where is some people. Is exist something like that?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 13, 2017)

RandomUser said:


> There is any FreeBSD chat with is still alive?


Hello RandomUser! IRC channels seems to exist somewhere…
But also I tried to start it here, on FreeBSD forums — https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60605
But it seems that nobody is interested.


----------



## RandomUser (May 13, 2017)

https://search.mibbit.com/search/freebsd-irc 

I found. In some rooms is 90 person.


----------



## scottro (May 13, 2017)

If I'm understanding your question, #freebsd on freenode.irc.net is pretty active.  Sometimes, it's quite for long periods, but if you ask a question, you usually get an answer fairly quickly, and a lot more than 90 members.  (Right now, 782 nicks)


----------

